# Meet Beck!



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

Yay, finally pictures of my boy  This is Beck, my two year old hedgie who definitely does NOT live stealthily in my closet at school. Everyone knows hedgehogs qualify as fish, right? Right 

Can you spot the real one? 









He does dearly love to run...









Which is why he's auditioning for Nike's spokesperson... Just Do It.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Cute pics  
Is he playing twister in that last one :?: :lol:


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

He's ony my bed. Isn't it a trippy bedspread? He's my stealth hog in university residence. Bwaha.


----------



## LyzziFall (Oct 2, 2009)

He's adorable! What type of cage does he live in?


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm not sure what it would be called. It looks like this cage, with plastic all the way up and a grid at the very top:

http://www.pet-points.com/images/bingo.jpg

Except it isn't quite as tall, and it's teal instead of navy. He spends proably half the day out of his cage running around my room though  When I'm visiting my actual home away from school he has a cage with a plastic bottom and wire siding about six inches up.


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Adorable. Those are very nice pictures.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Will the real hedgie please stand up! What an absolutely beautiful little one!!!!!!!! The pictures are just adorable, especially the sneaker one.


----------



## imagine (Dec 1, 2009)

So cute! I remember the days of hidden closet pets. I think most animals are actually fish, right?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I like the stuffed hedgie you have on the left.  Where did you get it?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

LizardGirl said:


> I like the stuffed hedgie you have on the left.  Where did you get it?


I have one like that and my daughter bought it at Walmart. It is in the dog toys and comes with a fleece blanket.


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

Yup, Nancy got it  The other one is from Metro, and I've got another really cute one since then from a little toy store. I love my hog collections lol


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I have one like the other one also and in Canada, it came from Shoppers Drug Mart. This was the first Christmas since I've owned hedgehogs that Shoppers did not have a Christmas hedgie.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I am off to walmart again then! Hopefully they will have that one.


----------

